# kimmota jonkin kautta



## Gavril

Päivää,

What does "kimmota jonkin kautta johonkin" mean in this context? I am more used to seeing, "kimmota jostakin johonkin".



> Salama on iskenyt teini-ikäiseen poikaan Saana-tunturilla Kilpisjärvellä. Salama kimposi poikaan kiven kautta tunturilla.



Kiitos avustanne


----------



## Gavril

I realized that the sentence makes more sense if we use definition *1b* below (from suomisanakirja.fi):



> *kimmota*
> 
> 
> 
> (taivutus: kimpoaa, kimposi, kimmonnut jne.) ponnahtaa, kimmahtaa.
> *a.* muuttaa liikesuuntaansa johonkin osuttuaan. esim. _Pallo kimposi lattiasta ikkunaan. Seinistä takaisin kimpoava ääni.
> *b.* sinkoutua, poukota, lentää, hypähtää, kavahtaa, pyrähtää._ esim. _Kipinä kimposi lattialle. Kimmota pystyyn. Kimmota lähtötelineistä._



I'm used to associating _kimmota_ with the English word "bounce" (which is closer to definition 1a), but its meaning is clearly broader than that.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You could also say: _Salama kimposi kivestä poikaan. _In fact, I think many experts would consider it better stylistically.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> You could also say: _Salama kimposi kivestä poikaan._



Are you saying that this is synonymous with _salama kimposi kiven kautta_? 

I thought that the first (with _kivestä_) meant "lightning bounced off a rock", whereas the second (with _kiven kautta_) would mean something like "lightning shot through a rock"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Are you saying that this is synonymous with _salama kimposi kiven kautta_?


Yes.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Yes.



Then how would you translate it in English?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_A bolt of lightning bounced off a rock._


----------

